# Flat Screen TV Viewing Angle



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone else have problems viewing their flat screen at angles other than straight on? or is it because I've brought a cheapo TV I wonder?

Brian


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

LCD TVs have an effective viewing angle, which indicates the degree from straight on viewing that you can still see the picture clearly from.

Dear or Cheap, if this angle is small, then you won't see the picture no matter how much you paid. If you can, you should consider a bracket which allows both vertical and horizontal adjustments.

HTH


----------



## 118130 (Nov 11, 2008)

skylark_irl said:


> LCD TVs have an effective viewing angle, which indicates the degree from straight on viewing that you can still see the picture clearly from.
> 
> Dear or Cheap, if this angle is small, then you won't see the picture no matter how much you paid. If you can, you should consider a bracket which allows both vertical and horizontal adjustments.
> 
> HTH


I agree, I tried many TVs in search of one to give a useable viewing angle in the MH, they were all the same regardless of cost! LCD TVs are setup to give greater viewing from above (shame turning it upside down is not an option :lol: ). Found it necessary to mount under the upper cupboards with a flip down type bracket so the TV could be angled downwards to give the best picture.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

A lot of it is to do with the price, you get what you pay for. We have an Avtex W192D which according to the handbook has viewing angles of 150 H x 130 V. I assume this refers to vertical and horizontal . We have our mounted on a bracket that swings out and can tilt down and it can be watched from all the seats around the table, although it does get a tad dark at the outer reaches

If your TV is un-watch able then do as advised and buy a better bracket which will allow it to be angles greater or a new TV

Andy


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Flat screen TV viewing*

Hi,
I agree with Bubblehead that price is a factor which was confirmed by Currys/Comet etc when I was researching a new TV for the sitting room last week.

We have a cheapo Goodmans in the kitchen and could not see the picture at all when it was a little high up on top of the fridge.

I have now ordered a Panasonic 32 for the sitting room which has a 178 degree viewing angle.Sounds pretty good as you would not want to watch it from round the back of the set would you?

Incidentally have ordered it from Laskys with a saving of £180 from high street price.

Helen


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

We have an Avtex 152d and we find it needs to be angles down as ours is mounted from a wall cupboard it is fine looking down onto the screen but too dark when looking up


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

We have an empty TV cabinet and I have no trouble seeing it from any angle! I also find that I can hear the radio from every angle too! :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

In our experience, 'cheap' no longer means a naff viewing angle. I've seen many budget sets that have fantastic viewing angles, it amazes me just how good the budget range of tv's are getting.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't buy Bush, I did and could hardly see the screen only when I was bang in front of it.
I phoned bush they said you have to sit directly in front, I said what do the rest of the family do to watch the tv that are on the side view "do they have to sit on my lap" they said well yes. 
Took it back to argos and bought a phillips 200% better.

Ron


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't bother with expensive brackets (£40+). If the viewing angle can be improved you'll still end up with a crick in the neck.

Do what I do, stand the TV on the table, it takes up very little room.

Then you can use the redundant TV cabinet for something else.

The Tv can be stowed somewhere safe for travelling.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Snelly said:


> In our experience, 'cheap' no longer means a naff viewing angle. I've seen many budget sets that have fantastic viewing angles, it amazes me just how good the budget range of tv's are getting.


Absolutely right, price does not dictate viewing angle eny more. However, LCDs do still suffer badly from poor vertical viewing angle.
Gerry


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I had that same problem and had to stand up to see dark bits of a film.
I found a bracket adapter to fit on mine which worked great apart from it now was to wide to slide back into the cabinet.
I eventually made my own swivel end from this plastic stuff recommended by Johnscross for different uses and works a treat.
Heres the link PLASTIC STUFF


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I find that if I tilt ours by the height of two beer bottle tops, the viewing angle is perfect. Now, where do I get two beer bottle tops? Simples...
Gerry


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

The tv is wall mounted on a multi angles bracket. the picture is excellent for say the person streched out on the couch, but very dark viewing it from 3ft to the right of it. even though its around six feet in front. 
We have two others in the house, so I mind give them all a try out in the van to see what one is best.

Brian


----------

